# Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen



## Memy (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wie einige wissen, habe ich erst seit einem Monat meinen Fischereischein 

War jetzt nen Monat lang an der Elbe unterwegs, was mir immer noch Spaß macht!

Ich konnte auch schon einige tolle Fänge verzeichnen wie zB meinen 61er Zander und meinen 75er Aal 

*Jetzt aber möchte ich etwas neues ausprobieren:*
Ich habe vor in 2 Wochen ein Boot auf der Ostsee zu mieten und auf Dorsch zu angeln.

Ganz doof gefragt:
- Was brauche ich dafür?
- Welche Methode fängt sehr gut?
- Ich habe etwas vom Pilker oder Gummifisch gelesen... was ist am einfachsten?

Danke ersteinmal für die Antworten!

Übrigens: Mit dem Gummifisch habe ich bis jetzt Erfahrungen im Faulenzen gemacht... und wir würden jeder mit 2 Ruten angeln... ich habe eine Pilkrute und meine Zanderrute... wird wohl reichen oder?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Um beim Hochseeangeln mal reinzuschnuppern ist vielleicht ganz am Anfang eine Kutterausfahrt nicht verkehrt. 

Wie es auf so einem Kutter aussieht, kannst du z.B. in diesem Video sehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-SS1auwk6s

Wenn Wind und Strömung passen, kann man auf Dorsche im Prinzip auch so angeln wie auf Zander.

Erst kürzlich erschienen zwei Videos die recht schön zeigen wie das z.B. im kleinen Belt funktioniert:

Einmal von Matze:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOYG2c4PJEU

Einmal von Frank:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSd3NxvYOhA


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

und ne gute schwimmweste usw.
kein joke, meine ich ernst #6


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Das SOLLTE doch selbstverständlich sein - völlig unabhängig vom Gewässer ob groß oder klein...


----------



## JottU (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

So ist es.#6
Selbst mit nem Ruderboot, aufnem kleinen See und nur 20m vom Ufer entfernt, sind nasse Angelklamotten nicht zu unterschätzen.#d


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Ach das ist doch noch das geringste Problem. Stell dich doch mal ins Boot, rutsch aus und knall mit dem Kopf auf den Bootsrand und bist bewusstlos. Wenn du Glück hast, fällst du ins Boot - wenn du Pech hast, nicht... 
Das ist der allerletzte Punkt, wo ich spare!


Zum Thema zurück: 
Je nachdem wo du bist und auf welcher Tiefe du unterwegs bist, kannst du unterschiedlich angeln.

Vom Kleinboot aus kann man durchaus schon ab ca. 30-45 Gramm und Gufi aktiv fischen.

Mit der zweiten Rute würde ich nen etwas schwereren Pilker mit Beifänger einfach hängen lassen. Etwas schwerer deshalb, das die Schnur ziemlich vertikal runter geht und durch die Drift den Köder nicht mit der anderen "toten Rute" deines Kollegen verheddert und ihr ums Boot herum freie Fläche zum Spinnfischen habt.


Je nach Untergrund kann man die tote Rute auch mit Buttlöffel auf Platte ummontieren - Möglichkeiten gibts zu genüge.


----------



## banzinator (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Spinnruten bis 60g. 
Dazu Gummifische bis 12cm. Einige passende Jigköpfe von 28-55g. Tote Rute auf Grund mit Buttsystem und Wattwürmern. 
Das zum Equipment. 
Faulenzen passt. 
Was zum Boot bzw. Sicherheit dazu gehört sollte klar sein.


----------



## Memy (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch noch das geringste Problem. Stell dich doch mal ins Boot, rutsch aus und knall mit dem Kopf auf den Bootsrand und bist bewusstlos. Wenn du Glück hast, fällst du ins Boot - wenn du Pech hast, nicht...
> Das ist der allerletzte Punkt, wo ich spare!
> 
> 
> ...



Okay 

Werde dann wohl eine Rute hängen lassen auf Pilker und eine mit nem Gummifisch 

Wie schwer darf der Pilker sein? Muss man mit dem echt nichts machen... einfach reinhängen?


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es erstmal mit einer Rute im Boot versuchen um überhaupt ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen . Natürlich musst du den Köder führen , ansonsten wirst du in der Ostsee nix holen . Ich persönlich habe eine leichte Rute bis 80 gr. Wurfgewicht und fische ausschließlich mit Gummi von 50 bis höchstens 60 Gramm und ohne Beifänger denn das macht die Führung vom Köder dahin . Den Tipp von Franz 16 finde ich aber auch gut . Rauf auf einen Kutter und mal sehen was geht . Das Limit liegt ja eh bei 5 Dorschen pro Angler :m


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

An der toten Rute fängt man doch auch was. Auch ohne aktive Führung hat der Beifänger genug Spiel um interessant zu wirken. 

Und genau da ist auch der Vorteil. Beim Jiggen wird der Köder - auch langsam geführt - immer noch schneller bewegt als der langsame Beifänger an der toten Rute. 

Und es ist doch wie überall. Mal wollen sie die schnellen aggressiv geführten Gummis und am anderen Tag ist weniger mehr. 
Daher hat man mit der toten Rute und mit der aktiven 2 verschiedene Eisen im Feuer.

Von der Fängigkeit würde ich aber fairerweise behaupten: 
1/4 tote Rute 
3/4 aktive 

Liegt aber auch daran (hier auch wieder die parallelen zum Süßwasserfischen  Köfi-Ansitz vs Spinnfischen) das man beim Jiggen viel mehr Fläche abfischt...


----------



## keilerkopf (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

- Was brauche ich dafür?

Rute: WG ~40-120g
Rolle: 4000er Stationär
Schnur: 15er Geflecht
Ködergewichte: Schwer zu sagen, da abhängig von WInd und Drift, bzw. Kleinboot vs. Kutter; Meine Erfahrung 30g-120g

Alles hinsichtlich Sicherheit etc. sollte dir der Bootsverleiher zeigen bzw. dich einweisen.

- Welche Methode fängt sehr gut?
Erfahrung und persönliche Vorliebe ist dasAuswahlkriterium aus meiner Sicht. GuFi vs. Pilker vs. Wurm; bzw. solo vs. mit Beifänger fängt in der richtigen Hand alles.
- Ich habe etwas vom Pilker oder Gummifisch gelesen... was ist am einfachsten?
Siehe oben. Persönliche Vorliebe

Jetzt wird es sicherlich die eine oder andere Abwandlung davon geben (zu schwer, zu leicht, zu dünn), aber ich denke dass das generell eine Kombi ist, mit der man für die meisten Situationen auf Boot/Kutter gewappnet ist.


----------



## Michael.S (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Viele Kutter haben auch Leihangeln an Bord , wenn man nicht regelmäßig rausfährt eine gute Alternative


----------



## hans albers (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

moin..



denke mal auch ne kuttertour als erstes
 wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt.
ob es mit den dorschen klappt ist allerdings nicht 
immer sicher, da manchmal nur lüdde hochkommen,
 bzw. auf plattfisch geangelt wird.

viele kutter zb. die blauort in laboe fahren im sommer auf
makrelen angeln an der nordsee,
im herbst/winter dann auf der ostsse wieder auf dorsch.


allgemein auch nicht zu vergessen:
-gute kleidung
-totschläger, lappen,löseszange
-gummistiefel
-sonnencreme
-rehlingband /klip für rute
-filitiermesser
-pilker/gummifische 40-90 g
-beifängersysteme (twister)

baglimit vom boot oder kutter :
5 dorsche


----------



## Gambolputty (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Ich würde einem Anfänger jetzt nicht unbedingt empfehlen, mit 28g oder 30g Gewichten zu angeln. Gerade beim Pilken muss man erstmal ein Gefühl dafür bekommen, den Pilker über den Grund zu führen, Grundkontakt zu spüren - und dazu eignen sich etwas schwerere Pilker am Anfang einfach besser. 

Damit meine ich keine "Trümmer", würde aber nicht unter 50g beginnen. So war jedenfalls meine eigene Erfahrung, als ich vor 6 Jahren mit dem Pilken angefangen habe. Mit der Zeit entwickelt man dann ein Gefühl dafür, bei den richtigen Verhältnissen auch leichter zu angeln. 

Wobei mir 28g auch heute noch viel zu leicht wären, aber das ist vom Kleinboot vielleicht auch anders als bei "meinem" gewohnten Kutterangeln. Und darüber hinaus habe ich auch keinen Bock, dass die (schwereren) Pilker der Mitangler bereits beim Fisch sind, während meiner noch gemächlich nach unten taumelt.


----------



## Gambolputty (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Du hast aber Erfahrung, und mit der Zeit sicher ein gutes Gefühl dafür entwickelt. Aber ich bezweifle, dass ein Angel-Anfänger von Anfang an mit so leichtem Material klarkommt und halte es einfach für zielführender, sich erstmal ranzutasten und etwas "schwerer" zu beginnen. Hat man erstmal ein Gefühl für Grundkontakt, Techniken, Drift etc. etwickelt, kann immer noch mit den Gewichten runtergehen.


----------



## cocorell (18. August 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Kutter vs. Kleinboot.

Einmal habe ich mir eine Kuttertour angetan. Das reicht für's Leben. 
Dabei ist das negative nicht der Kutter selbst, sondern die Anzahl der Angler an Bord und dessen Niveau. Ob es um den Alkoholkonsum geht, obwohl an Board nicht gern gesehen, oder das Verhalten der Platzhirsche die ohne Rücksicht über andere Schnüre werfen. Da ziehe ich das Kleinboot vor, wenn man in Ruhe konzentriert angeln möchte.
Als Anfänger versuche zuerst nicht zwingend mit zu feinem Gerät zu angeln. Die Feinheiten kommen mit der Erfahrung. Am Anfang versuche beide Systeme, Pilker mit Beifänger und Gummifisch. Denn auch der Dorsch beißt nicht immer gleich gut nur auf einen Köder. Vom Angeln mit zwei Ruten rate ich ab, es sei das Du mit der zweiten Rute schleppen möchtest. Mit der Pilk/Spinnrute auf Dorsch zu angeln ist mit einer Rute schon arbeitsintensiv genug. Wirst Du aber selber merken. 
|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Am besten wäre es ja, wenn er jemanden findet, der ein eigenes Boot hat, und ihn mal mitnehmen würde. Dann kann er dort schon sehr vieles neues lernen was das angeln angeht. Alleine mit einem Boot raus zu fahren als Neuling halte ich persönlich nicht für den richtigen Weg.


----------



## cocorell (18. August 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es ja, wenn er jemanden findet, der ein eigenes Boot hat, und ihn mal mitnehmen würde. Dann kann er dort schon sehr vieles neues lernen was das angeln angeht. Alleine mit einem Boot raus zu fahren als Neuling halte ich persönlich nicht für den richtigen Weg.



Stimmt schon "jemanden finden der ein eigenes Boot hat".
Nur die Suche gestaltete sich nicht zwingend leicht.
Es ist ja schon schwer genug eine Mitfahrgelegenheit z.B. auf Langeland zu finden ( gegen Kostenbeteiligung, was selbstverständlich ist). Ich miete dann lieber selber ein Boot und brauch dann niemanden fragen und bleibe unabhängig.


----------



## offense80 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Also ich habe hier im Board eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen machen können was das angeht. Bis auf einen einzigen User haben zumindest alle anderen geantwortet und es war eigentlich nie ein großes Problem (natürlich gegen Unkostenbeteiligung, was völlig selbstverständlich ist ) mitgenommen zu werden.


----------



## cocorell (19. August 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier im Board eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen machen können was das angeht. Bis auf einen einzigen User haben zumindest alle anderen geantwortet und es war eigentlich nie ein großes Problem (natürlich gegen Unkostenbeteiligung, was völlig selbstverständlich ist ) mitgenommen zu werden.



Es gibt leider "Solche und Solche". Über einen Boardkontakt werde ich jetzt auch einen User, auf Langeland, mit ins Boot nehmen. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, wenn man das gleiche Hobby hat, dass man sich auch versteht, verträgt und sympathisch ist. Vielleicht steht man ja auch einmal zusammen auf einem Boot. Es ist immer erfreulich neue Kontakte zu knüpfen, neue Menschen kennenzulernen die das Hobby verbindet.|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger hat Fragen*

Da gebe ich dir recht...habe hier in der ganzen Zeit auch super nette Boardies kennengelernt. Und mit einigen (siehe Anzeigebild) fahre ich dieses Jahr auch wieder für ein verlängertes Wochenende zu Matze nach Mommark. Angeln, grillen, Spaß.....was will man mehr! #6


----------

